
Elon Musk: Automation Will Force Universal Basic Income - sr2
https://www.geek.com/tech-science-3/elon-musk-automation-will-force-universal-basic-income-1701217/
======
taylodl
I simply don't see Donald Trump, Michael Pence, Mitch McConnell or Paul Ryan
getting on board with the idea of Universal Basic Income. It looks too much
like welfare and goes against their sensibilities that people must work for an
income. UBI will never gain traction in the United States so long as these men
or men of their ilk are wielding power.

~~~
sr2
> _It looks too much like welfare_

It's unconditional income though, in the sense that you are entitled to it
regardless of your circumstances. To put it in the same class as welfare is
naive, I think. It's not 'something for nothing' in the sense of a free
handout. It's infact more than that. Think of it as a safety valve in the face
of western hyper-capitalism gone awry.

~~~
taylodl
I don't disagree with you, I just don't think the Republican leaders are going
to see it that way. In their worldview capitalism is the answer to all
economic problems and so it's going to be very difficult for them to see
capitalism as being the source of problems. They're going to be very
suspicious of anyone suggesting there's problems with capitalism and view it
as some sort of socialist plot. It's not obvious to me how we're going to get
them to see things differently.

------
sharemywin
I would think management would be much easier to automate than your average
service job. Service jobs require physical resources, management is pure AI.

